# ALL in ONE PCs



## caddy (Nov 10, 2008)

Seriously considering an All in One PC.

HP Touch

» Desktop & All-in-One PCs 

» All-in-One PCs
» IQ504t series
» IQ506t series
» IQ804t series
*IQ816t series* 

Sony Vaio

or Dell All in One.

Anybody have one?

Was thinking also about an Apple, but no TV Tuner is bundled with the iMacs.


----------



## Scott1 (Nov 10, 2008)

Sounds like interesting technology.

It will be interesting to see it develop and watch consumer feedback and prices drop.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 10, 2008)

I have one even better, an imac!!!

It's really worth considering even despite the tv tuner not being bundled, besides you can pick up a usb tv tuner for about 60 bucks at Best Buy.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 10, 2008)

Ditto on the imac.


----------



## Nate (Nov 10, 2008)

If you're going to spend the money, go with an imac.


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2008)

MLCOPE2 said:


> I have one even better, an imac!!!
> 
> It's really worth considering even despite the tv tuner not being bundled, besides you can pick up a usb tv tuner for about 60 bucks at Best Buy.


 
Hmmmm


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 10, 2008)

*Posted from an imac*

Go iMac. It's a better machine with a better OS. Nothing beats UNIX/LINUX. Consider the $60 you'll spend on the TV tuner versus all the times you'll have to reboot each week due to the MS Blue Screen of Death. $60 is getting off cheap versus the hassle and headache of MS' latest bug ridden OS. But if having a bundled TV tuner is worth all the viruses, register problems, crashes, data loss, and the blood pressure meds you'll need go PC.


----------



## Jen (Nov 10, 2008)

JohnGill said:


> Nothing beats UNIX/LINUX.



It's a full-fledged UNIX on Intel now.

And, yes, Leopard is amazing. I love it. Every time I use Windows I remember how wonderful Leopard is.


----------



## JohnGill (Nov 10, 2008)

Jen said:


> JohnGill said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing beats UNIX/LINUX.
> ...



Yes, but let's not forget FreeBSD for those who have PCs. They can still have some of the benefits we Mac users have.

Glad to hear every time you crash* a computer you remember how wonderful Leopard is.

*crash = use Windows


----------



## caddy (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm beginning to see that...


----------

